# Giving this smoking cheese a shot..



## mikedaub (Nov 28, 2016)

I am generally not a "post pictures" of stuff, but I took the pictures for someone else, so figured why not?  I have read all the posts here about cheese, so I might as well just write something up..  As part of a way to say thanks for all the help I got lurking around here...

Because the weather here in Maine has been getting cooler, I was concerned about it being too cold to smoke cheese, but after a quick post here, I felt it shouldn't be a problem.  But, I wanted ot give this a whirl before it got too deep into the winter season.

When I started these out last night, it was about 25 degrees, but with in no time, the MES30, with the Masterbuilt cold smoker attachment has the inside up to 65 degrees, so no problems..  

Here are all the little ducks lined up in a row..  I have 2 blocks of muenster, a sharp cheddar, Colby Jack, Monetary Jack, and some Swiss and some maple chips to give them the flavor..  I figured I would try a whole bunch and see what I liked best.  Sorry for the shadows.. It was about 6:30 when I started, and has been dark for 3 hours already..













IMG_3498.JPG



__ mikedaub
__ Nov 28, 2016






I wasn't 100% sure on how long to smoke for.  I have read anywhere between 2-4 hours, depending on cheese, temp, etc., so I went with about 3 hours (I think it was like 2:45 actually), only because that is when the smoke in the smoker started to die out..  

Here is the finished products.  I think the color turned out pretty good on most of them.  And, because of how late I started, as soon as I pulled them, I just put them in the fridge to firm up and there was no temptation after a long day of other things (which was part of my plan on why I started them later in the day).  I also snuck a couple of hard boiled eggs on there, just to give them a try as well.













IMG_3499.JPG



__ mikedaub
__ Nov 28, 2016


















IMG_3500.JPG



__ mikedaub
__ Nov 28, 2016






And after a night in the fridge, all vac sealed up and back in for some time to get those flavors to mingle better..  Again, no temptation on these as I was running late for work, so, I just had enough time to vac seal and get in the fridge..













IMG_3501.JPG



__ mikedaub
__ Nov 28, 2016






And now I play the waiting game..  Assuming things went well, and I have no reason to believe they didn't, I can see me doing this as a regular thing.  The wife and I eat a LOT of cheese.  The only disappointment I have, is I wish I would have done some *mozzarella*, some Gruyere, or maybe a chunk of provolone..  But, plenty of time to experiment and that is something for the next batch..


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 28, 2016)

The cheese looks real good!

It took on a nice color!

Great job for your first try!

I just have to give you a point!!

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 28, 2016)

Looks tasty. Get that second batch going. Once you dig in it''ll go fast!

Throw some pepper jack in with your next batch, it's our favorite


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 28, 2016)

Looks like you got it down right.


----------



## mikedaub (Nov 30, 2016)

Thanks all.. Now I am just playing the waiting game.. I am thinking for Christmas/New Years, it will have sat around long enough to really have a good flavor..


----------



## bauchjw (Dec 1, 2016)

They look perfect! Points! I used up last winters batch thanksgiving..so this inspired my to get back at it!


----------



## cashxx (Dec 5, 2016)

This is the second post I seen about letting the cheese sit after it's been smoked.  Do you have to do that?  I wasn't aware of that step.  How long?  Two weeks then?


----------



## cmayna (Dec 5, 2016)

I just did another batch a couple weeks ago and will not touch it until this next spring at the earliest.    If I didn't have any from last year,  I would probably wait a minimum of 30 days.


----------



## mikedaub (Dec 6, 2016)

cashxx said:


> This is the second post I seen about letting the cheese sit after it's been smoked.  Do you have to do that?  I wasn't aware of that step.  How long?  Two weeks then?


After a bunch of reading on here, it seems that the letting it sit for a couple weeks (I am shooting for roughly a month), is to help the smoke mellow out on the cheese.  After I did the cheese, and posted this, in another thread, someone pointed me toward this thread - http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/123130/mr-ts-smoked-cheese-from-go-to-show-w-q-view.  That seems to have just about any answer to any question that you might have..

Hope it helps..


----------

